# Trans-Slowenien 2017



## Heiko123 (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie schon HIER beschrieben, plane ich für heuer eine Alpenüberquerung über die Julischen Alpen.
Hierbei soll im Vordergrund Erlebnisse und Eindrücke dominieren. Soll heißen, keine Mammut-Etappen
und auch keine Höhenmeter-Reißer (für solche Aktionen stehen noch lange Wochenenden zur Verfügung).

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir gedacht, "warum nicht der Soca folgen".

TOURENPFAD


Eventuell hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.
Bzgl. Unterkünften schaue ich später, wenn die Tour von den Mitfahrern abgesegnet worden ist.
Ebenfalls muss ich dann noch nach Ausweich- und Regenstrecken schauen.

Danke und Gruss
Heiko


----------



## Frogfisch (4. Januar 2017)

Servus Heiko,

meine Planung für 2017 sieht bis Tolmin identisch aus. (siehe Anhang)

Tolmin nach Ajdovšcina
Ajdovšcina nach Kozina
Kozina nach Piran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (4. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info.

Deine Route hatte ich auch erst im Kopf, aber bei den Höhenmetern wieder verworfen.
Bekomme das nicht durch, das sind zu viele davon. Werde schon Probleme haben die 1200hm pro Tag (denke dass es dann 900hm netto sind) pro Tag durch zubekommen.

PS: dein tag 5 ist schon ganz schön heftig!
PS: Welches Tool nimmst Du zum planen? (Kannst Du da noch besser die Höhenmeter glätten, so dass er nicht jeden Huckel mitnimmt?)


----------



## Frogfisch (4. Januar 2017)

Für die Planung verwende ich Basecamp von Garmin.

Zu Tag 5, wir haben ja den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## nengaio (5. Januar 2017)

Für die Planung verwende ich Basecamp von Garmin.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2017)

Schau' mal hier - 280 km und 5.500 hm - das sollte sich doch in 6 appetitliche Häppchen schneiden lassen? 

Enjoy Your Ride!
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (6. März 2017)

So haben unser erstes Treffen hinter uns. Die Tour steht jetzt auch: http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do;jsessionid=93F11CB52D40EE9D0AD1767AFC47C732.fe2?id=80100

Jetzt gehts noch ans Eingemachte:
- Unterkünfte finden und buchen
- Verpflegung und Sehenswürdigkeiten an der Strecke
- Roadbook schreiben

Aber bis zum Juli is ja noch ein bissl Zeit.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> So haben unser erstes Treffen hinter uns. Die Tour steht jetzt auch: http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do;jsessionid=93F11CB52D40EE9D0AD1767AFC47C732.fe2?id=80100
> 
> Jetzt gehts noch ans Eingemachte:
> - Unterkünfte finden und buchen
> ...



Ich schaue es mir mal so nach und nach an. Wenn du das willst? 

Tag 1: Ohne die Seilbahn habt ihr an dem Tag nur 200 Höhenmeter selbst zu kurbeln. Die Auffahrt von Arnoldstein über Seltschach ist leicht, bei der Seilbahn solltet ihr sicher sein, dass sie fährt. Tut sie bei schlechtem Wetter nämlich nicht zwingend. Der Streckenabschnitt vom Aussichtspunkt Dreiländereck zur Tromeja-Hütte ist ein breiter, recht langweiliger Forstweg. Schöner/trailiger ist die Serpentinenstrecke (Direttissima; max. S2) oder der Weg auf der "linken" Seite (Kartenblick; S1/max. S2; für mich die schönste Variante). 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (6. März 2017)

Danke, würd mich freuen.
Werd mir die Strecken später noch mal vornehmen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. März 2017)

Wenn ich mir den zweiten Tag anschaue, kommt bei mir die Frage hoch, welchen Anspruch du/ihr an die Tour habt. Die (fast) komplette Auffahrt zum Vrsic-Pass planst du auf Asphalt, obwohl es gerade im unteren und im oberen Drittel der Auffahrt sehr schöne Alternativen abseits der Passstraße gibt?!? Willst du das? Kann ja sein. 

Siehst du auf der Karte die beiden kleinen Seen am Ortsausgang Kranjska Gora? Ca. 400m danach folgt ein Weg der Pisnica. Den solltest du nehmen. Er führt erst kurz vor dem Mihov Dom wieder auf die Passstraße, der du dann weiter folgst. Aber nur bis auf ca. Höhe 1.400m linker Hand das Tonkina-Gasthaus auftaucht. Hier unbedingt wieder rein in den Wald und dem wunderschönen Serpentinenweg über Postarski Dom (gute Einkehrmöglichkeit) bis zum Ticarjev Dom folgen. Dies ist die alte Russenstraße, im ersten Weltkrieg von russischen Gefangenen gebaut, völlig zerfallen, aber ein Traum mit dem Mountainbike. Du kannst auf der Karte diesen Weg gut erkennen.

Auch im weiteren Verlauf - die Passstraße runter zur Soca-Quelle mal ausgenommen, weil die schönere Alternative nicht erlaubt ist - planst du immer wieder konsequent weg von den schönen MTB-Strecken und fährst auf Asphalt.

Wie hast du denn die Gpsies-Tracks geplant? Selbst oder "externe" Quelle?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (7. März 2017)

Geplant ist es selbst, mit Recherchen im Netz.
Thema ist halt, wenn ich zu zweit fahre ist die Schwelle höher, mal ne Sackgasse zu erwischen. Aber mit 6 Leuten im Rücken ist das Geschrei dann gross. 
Muss halt auch aufpassen alles in S0-S1 zu verpacken um niemanden zu überfordern.

Danke dir schon einmal für deine gute Kritik, werd ich mir am WE anschauen und die Strecken umbasteln, weil nur Strasse is doof.

Bin auch einer der gerne selbst plant und schaut was dann rauskommt, und wenns dann dem Rest noch gefällt, dann freut man sich doppelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. März 2017)

Klar, kenne ich gut ...  deinen weiteren Verlauf habe ich mir auch angesehen und kann eh nur bis Kobarid bzw. Tolmin "helfen". 

In dem Track Bovec-Kobarid hast du bei der Überquerung des Stolrückens die mit Abstand schwersten Abschnitte deiner ersten drei Tage drin (zum Rest kann ich wenig sagen). Das gibt es ein oder zwei S2-/S3-Passagen, die man allerdings - wenn auch teilweise mit einiger Mühe - schieben und (kurz) tragen kann. Trotzdem würde ich sie nicht rausnehmen, weil die 98% des restlichen Tages sehr schön sind. Ändern würde ich an dem Tag den Start und von Bovec aus besser nördlich der 203 den gestrichelten Weg unterhalb der Seilbahn nehmen. Leichter Trail, weniger Asphalt. 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (7. März 2017)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich schaue es mir mal so nach und nach an. Wenn du das willst?
> 
> Tag 1: Ohne die Seilbahn habt ihr an dem Tag nur 200 Höhenmeter selbst zu kurbeln. Die Auffahrt von Arnoldstein über Seltschach ist leicht, bei der Seilbahn solltet ihr sicher sein, dass sie fährt. Tut sie bei schlechtem Wetter nämlich nicht zwingend. Der Streckenabschnitt vom Aussichtspunkt Dreiländereck zur Tromeja-Hütte ist ein breiter, recht langweiliger Forstweg. Schöner/trailiger ist die Serpentinenstrecke (Direttissima; max. S2) oder der Weg auf der "linken" Seite (Kartenblick; S1/max. S2; für mich die schönste Variante).
> 
> ...


Hallo Stefan,

du bist der Beste. 
Meinst Du diese beiden Abfahrten? Wenn ja, würde ich (denke mal) die "1" bevorzugen,
da vom Höhendifferenz nicht so "steil" und weitläufiger um den Monte Coppa.


----------



## Heiko123 (7. März 2017)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den zweiten Tag anschaue, kommt bei mir die Frage hoch, welchen Anspruch du/ihr an die Tour habt. Die (fast) komplette Auffahrt zum Vrsic-Pass planst du auf Asphalt, obwohl es gerade im unteren und im oberen Drittel der Auffahrt sehr schöne Alternativen abseits der Passstraße gibt?!? Willst du das? Kann ja sein.
> 
> Siehst du auf der Karte die beiden kleinen Seen am Ortsausgang Kranjska Gora? Ca. 400m danach folgt ein Weg der Pisnica. Den solltest du nehmen. Er führt erst kurz vor dem Mihov Dom wieder auf die Passstraße, der du dann weiter folgst. Aber nur bis auf ca. Höhe 1.400m linker Hand das Tonkina-Gasthaus auftaucht. Hier unbedingt wieder rein in den Wald und dem wunderschönen Serpentinenweg über Postarski Dom (gute Einkehrmöglichkeit) bis zum Ticarjev Dom folgen. Dies ist die alte Russenstraße, im ersten Weltkrieg von russischen Gefangenen gebaut, völlig zerfallen, aber ein Traum mit dem Mountainbike. Du kannst auf der Karte diesen Weg gut erkennen.
> 
> ...



hier habe ich den Hinweis von Peter aufgenommen, dass bis Soca alles Naturschutzgebiet ist und wir Biker dort nicht fahren sollten
und auch ab der Quelle noch ziemlich verblockt sein soll.
Bin da zwar von Camp Triglav auch schon rüber auf die andere Flussseite.
Dachte mir hier dass die Fahrt neben dem schönen Fluss auch was hat.
Könnte noch ab Soca bis nach Podklanec weiter links fahren und auch den Bogen der Soca mitnehmen.
Oder hättest Du einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. März 2017)

Ja, genau, das sind die beiden Abfahrten, die ich meine. Die "1" ist deutlich massen-kompatibler und aus meiner Sicht auch schöner. Eine trailige Super-Abfahrt ohne die ganz großen Schwierigkeiten...

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> hier habe ich den Hinweis von Peter aufgenommen, dass bis Soca alles Naturschutzgebiet ist und wir Biker dort nicht fahren sollten
> und auch ab der Quelle noch ziemlich verblockt sein soll.
> Bin da zwar von Camp Triglav auch schon rüber auf die andere Flussseite.
> Dachte mir hier dass die Fahrt neben dem schönen Fluss auch was hat.
> ...



Du zitierst meine Anmerkungen von der Strecke zwischen Kranjska Gora und dem Vrsic-Pass, beschreibst aber die Strecke nach dem Vrsic-Pass hinunter zur Soca-Quelle bzw. den weiteren Verlauf nach Kobarid. Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob meine Antwort nun dazu passt ...

Mein Vorschlag von Kranjska Gora hinauf zum Pass ist erlaubt, soweit es die alte Passstraße ab der Tonkina-Hütte angeht, allerdings NUR bergauf zum Pass. Das heißt, "erlaubten" Gegenverkehr von Bikern habt ihr da nicht zu erwarten, es ist aber erlaubt, mit den Bikes hinauf zu fahren. 

Der Hinweis von Peter meint sicher die Abfahrt von der Passhöhe zur Quelle. Dieser Weg ist verboten. 

Der Weg, den ich im weiteren Verlauf fahren würde, führt ab Passhöhe erstmal länger auf Asphalt die Passstraße runter. Von dort aus kann man ja an der Soca-Brücke auch zur Quelle abbiegen und diese als Abstecher besuchen. Bis zum Kamp Korita bleibe ich auf Straße und wechsele dann auf die andere Flussseite. Allerdings fahre ich dann nicht direkt den Pfad direkt an der Soca entlang, sondern folge dem (asphaltierten?) Weg, der leicht bergauf führt und kurze Zeit später dem Lauf der Soca folgt. Du wirst dann automatisch wieder auf die Passstraße geführt (Hängebrücke) und folgst dieser ein paar hundert Meter. Dann wieder über die nächste Brücke auf die andere Seite der Soca. Kurz vor Bovec beim Campingplatz Liza wieder die Soca-Seite wechseln und dann hinauf nach Bovec (sind nur noch ein, zwei Kilometer bis ins Zentrum).

Ich hoffe, du kommst mit meiner Beschreibung klar?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (9. März 2017)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> .......Siehst du auf der Karte die beiden kleinen Seen am Ortsausgang Kranjska Gora? Ca. 400m danach folgt ein Weg der Pisnica. Den solltest du nehmen. Er führt erst kurz vor dem Mihov Dom wieder auf die Passstraße.....
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,

folge dem Weg auf der rechten (kartenansicht) Seite der Pisnica. Bin aber am Grübeln beim Überqueren des Flusses, da dort nur ein Kiesbett ohne Brücke ist. Bedeutet das dort, dass wir durch das Wasser müssen?
Was prinzipiell kein Problem (Abenteuer) ist, nur was wäre bei "Hochwasser"

oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. März 2017)

Berechtigte Frage, aber da ich dort noch nie auch nur ansatzweise Hochwasser hatte und dort auch ein offizieller Weg verläuft, dürfte das unkritisch sein. Du fährst zwar (zeitweise) ein Stück im Bachbett hoch, allerdings immer trockenen Fußes ... Hochwasser wird dort vermutlich nur zur Schneeschmelze sein. 
Abgesehen davon siehst du recht früh am Einstige bzw. noch auf bevor du die Straße verläßt, ob du dort Hochwasser haben könntest, kehrst dann um und nimmst die Straße. Sicherheitshalber würde ich in der Unterkunft in Kranjska Gora aber nochmal nachfragen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (9. März 2017)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> .......
> In dem Track Bovec-Kobarid hast du bei der Überquerung des Stolrückens die mit Abstand schwersten Abschnitte deiner ersten drei Tage drin (zum Rest kann ich wenig sagen). Das gibt es ein oder zwei S2-/S3-Passagen, die man allerdings - wenn auch teilweise mit einiger Mühe - schieben und (kurz) tragen kann. ......
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,
meinst Du die Schiebepassagen auf der Anstiegsseite oder beim Abwärts?

*Und noch einmal vielen herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe.*
Den Verlauf ab Tolmin, werde ich einmal genauer dokumentieren und dann hier berichten.


----------



## burki111 (9. März 2017)

Der Stol Süd ist in der Auffahrt bequem (ausser bei Hitze) aber in der Abfahrt etwas anspruchsvoller, wobei man hier teilweise zwischen Trail und Forstweg wählen kann.
S3 sollte man IMHO schon draufhaben.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> meinst Du die Schiebepassagen auf der Anstiegsseite oder beim Abwärts?
> 
> *Und noch einmal vielen herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe.*
> Den Verlauf ab Tolmin, werde ich einmal genauer dokumentieren und dann hier berichten.



Ich habe gesehen, dass du die Strecke direkt ab Bovec geändert hast. Richtig? Sie verläuft jetzt schöner leicht trailig unterhalb der Seilbahn. 
Die Auffahrt ab Zaga ist entspannt mit sehr wenig Verkehr. Sicher liegen ein paar Abschnitt in der Sonne, aber das meiste doch kühl im Wald, zumindest spätestens ab der alten Grenzstation, wo du die Straße verlässt.

Über den Stolrücken, wo grandiose Blicke ins Tal hast, würde ich von S0 bis S1 sprechen. Immer leicht abfallend ohne große Schwierigkeiten.

Wenn's dann in den Wald reingeht, stimme ich burki111 teilweise zu. Es gibt ein, zwei kurze S3-Stellen. Wenn man S1/S2 "drauf" hat, kann man das meiste aber fahren. Hier bin ich anderer Meinung als burki111, aber die Singletrailskala lässt ja manchmal Interpretation zu ...  
Und kurz vor Trnovo würde ich den gestrichelten Weg nehmen, der direkt runter nach Trnovo führt. Der von dir eingezeichnete ist ein Waldweg...

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## burki111 (10. März 2017)

Man sollte bedenken, dass die Trails in der Region durchaus recht veränderlich sind (wachsen zu, Muren,...), wodurch sich auch die Schwierigkeit verändern kann.
Wenn dazu (bei meinem letzten Besuch vor einem knappen Jahr hatte ich eine Woche massiven Dauerregen) noch das Wetter die Bedingungen verschlechtert, kann auch eine S1 (bei trockenen Verhältnissen) fast unfahrbar werden.
Auf jeden Fall sehe ich die Abfahrt vom Stol von der Schwierigkeit deutlich höher an, als den Rest der gesamten Tour, doch auch wenn man vielleicht nicht alles fahren kann, sollte man IMHO das Teil unbedingt mitnehmen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. März 2017)

burki111 schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken, dass die Trails in der Region durchaus recht veränderlich sind (wachsen zu, Muren,...), wodurch sich auch die Schwierigkeit verändern kann.
> Wenn dazu (bei meinem letzten Besuch vor einem knappen Jahr hatte ich eine Woche massiven Dauerregen) noch das Wetter die Bedingungen verschlechtert, kann auch eine S1 (bei trockenen Verhältnissen) fast unfahrbar werden.
> Auf jeden Fall sehe ich die Abfahrt vom Stol von der Schwierigkeit deutlich höher an, als den Rest der gesamten Tour, doch auch wenn man vielleicht nicht alles fahren kann, sollte man IMHO das Teil unbedingt mitnehmen.



Oh ja - 2015 hatte ich auf der Passage auch heftige Regenfälle, da war dieses Stück im oberen Teil schon krass. Aber auch ein kleines Abenteuer...  ... und - wie du sehr richtig geschrieben hast - "...auf jeden Fall mitnehmen..."! Denn wenn das Wetter wie letztes Jahr ist, sonnig, trockenen mit überragender Sicht, ist es eine tolle Etappe ... eigentlich fehlt am Kulminationspunkt nur eine nette Hütte zum Einkehren ... 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (10. März 2017)

Sind die letzte Juli Woche unterwegs, werd dann berichten wie wir uns angestellt haben. 

Es gibt doch ein Bivak mit Sitzbänken da oben.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Sind die letzte Juli Woche unterwegs, werd dann berichten wie wir uns angestellt haben.
> Es gibt doch ein Bivak mit Sitzbänken da oben.



Es gibt in der Auffahrt ein verfallendes Haus, wo wir 2015 vergeblich versucht haben, den Regen auszusitzen. Und kurz vor der Abfahrt ein Haus (immer geschlossen, wenn wir da waren) mit einer Quelle. Und ganz oben etwas abseits der Strecke ein bewohntes Haus, das mir aber nicht den Eindruck machte, als wären da Gäste willkommen ... 

Ein Biwak ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Daher würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Picknick mitnehmen und dies in der Sonne liegend und die Landschaft genießend verzehren ...

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## burki111 (10. März 2017)

Das Biwak ist kurz vor der Abfahrt:


----------



## Heiko123 (10. März 2017)

genau das meinte ich. 
Plane ja seit November und bin die Strecken schon paar mal per google abgeflugen.
Kenne jetzt fast jeden Stein, hoffe nur dann alles auf der Stecke wieder zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. März 2017)

... da sind wir wahrscheinlich immer vorbeigerauscht ... das nächste Mal halte ich die Augen offen ... 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. März 2017)

... aber nochmal eine neugierige Frage: warum soll Triest das Ziel sein?


----------



## Heiko123 (10. März 2017)

Wegen shuttle nach villach


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Wegen shuttle nach villach


... geht auch ab Piran. Ich bin noch nie in Triest angekommen, aber in meiner Vorstellung ist ein kleines, pittoreskes Örtchen die schönere Variante, "anzukommen". Alles klein und überschaubar, nachmittags und abends an einer der beiden Uferpromenaden sitzen, trinken und essen - schau' mal auf unserer Trans Slowenien-Seite. Die letzten 4 Bilder in der Galerie vermitteln einen kleinen Eindruck davon ...

Es gibt ein zuverlässiges Shuttleunternehmen, das dich wieder nach Villach bringt.

Triest ist sicher auch ok, aber vielleicht ist Piran ja eine Alternative. 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (12. März 2017)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ....Über den Stolrücken, wo grandiose Blicke ins Tal hast, würde ich von S0 bis S1 sprechen. Immer leicht abfallend ohne große Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> Wenn's dann in den Wald reingeht, stimme ich burki111 teilweise zu. Es gibt ein, zwei kurze S3-Stellen. Wenn man S1/S2 "drauf" hat, kann man das meiste aber fahren. Hier bin ich anderer Meinung als burki111, aber die Singletrailskala lässt ja manchmal Interpretation zu ...
> Und kurz vor Trnovo würde ich den gestrichelten Weg nehmen, der direkt runter nach Trnovo führt. Der von dir eingezeichnete ist ein Waldweg...
> ...



OK, dann behalte ich das Geheimnis für mich und sag es denn anderen erst oben auf dem Rücken beim Sonnenbaden, _"dass es jetzt etwas schwieriger wird und ggf. geschoben werden muss"_. 

bzgl. des Weges nach Trnovo, da müssten wir dann anschließend die 203 nehmen und ich denke nach der "S3-Überraschung" kann's der Waldweg sein. Sind ja dann anschließend kurz unten an der Soca zum abkühlen.


----------



## Heiko123 (28. März 2017)

Hallo,

wollte mal den aktuellen Stand berichten. Wir sind jetzt insgesamt 6 Leute und alle sind Feuer und Flamme.

Nun gestaltet sich die Unterkunftssuche doch etwas hart. 
Bis Kobarid haben wir ws gefunden, ABER in Tolmin und Umgebung schaut's richtig schlecht aus.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal den aktuellen Stand berichten. Wir sind jetzt insgesamt 6 Leute und alle sind Feuer und Flamme.
> 
> ...



... such' mal über booking.com. Es gibt schöne, schnuckelige und preiswerte Appartments mit Top-Bewertungen... 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Heiko123 (29. März 2017)

Hallo Stefan,

da waren wir schon drin, haben jetzt aber noch was gefunden.
(Ekološka turistična kmetija pri Lovrču)
Liegt zwar auf dem Berg mit 350hm Anfahrt!! Aber dort haben wir dann eh einen Tag Pause. 

*Hast Du oder jemand eine super schöne Unterkunftsempfehlung in Triest mit Strandnähe, Saune und Stadtnähe?*


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> da waren wir schon drin, haben jetzt aber noch was gefunden.
> (Ekološka turistična kmetija pri Lovrču)
> ...




Ne, bei Triest bin ich raus ... Sauna?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (29. März 2017)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ne, bei Triest bin ich raus ... Sauna?


Vielleicht fahren sie im Winter ...


----------



## rolandwilli (4. April 2017)

Wir wollen dieses Jahr im Juli auch die Trans Slowenien machen. Von Arnoldstein bis Triest. Allerdings scheint im Juli nuch um 20 Uhr ein Zug von Triest nach Villach zu gehen. Das kann ich nicht glauben. Ist der Fahrplan nicht aktuell oder fährt tatsächlich im Sommer nur ein Zug von Triest nach Villach. Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Erfahrungen mitteilen. Wäre klasse. Danke!


----------



## freiraus (11. April 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> da waren wir schon drin, haben jetzt aber noch was gefunden.
> (Ekološka turistična kmetija pri Lovrču)
> ...



Hallo,

vermutlich seid ihr in der Woche unterwegs wo ganz Tolmin und nähere Umgebung ausgebucht ist - der Grund: http://www.metaldays.net
Keine schlechte Idee nach Cadrg zu "flüchten" - schön da oben. Aber steile 350 hm - da musst Du Deine Leute noch mal motivieren 

Triest ist ein super Tourende finde ich - machen wir ja auch so bei einer unserer Routen. Spannende Stadt, nur Hotel in Strandnähe wird schwierig weil kein Strand 
Da müsstest Du etwas Richtung Norden bei Miramare schauen, da könnt Ihr an der "Riveria", der Promenade von Barcola baden - oder direkt am Hafen von Triest im "Bagno alla Laterna" - Triests ältestes Strandbad, hier baden Mann und Frau noch getrennt ;o)

grüße
Peter


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. April 2017)

... oder die Übernachtung nach Kobarid vorziehen? Sind nur 15 Kilometer - wenn man "direkt" fährt ...

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Binnenband (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich kaper mal kurz den Thread hier. Diesen Sommer wollte ich auch einen Transalp u.a. durch Slowenien unternehmen und hätte da eine Frage zu einem Streckenabschnitt.
Ich plane von Krajnska Gora über den Vrsic-Pass zu fahren, hoch ist die Strecke relativ klar, aber runter würde ich doch gerne der Straße ausweichen. Dazu habe ich mir eine mögliche Route zusammengeklickt (siehe Anhang).
Schaue ich mir diesen Abschnitt in Google Earth an (inkl. der verfügbaren Fotos), sieht das relativ fahrbar aus.
Allerdings, habe ich nirgends gesehen, dass da schonmal jemand mit dem MTB drüber ist.
Deshalb meine Frage an die Slowenienkenner: Lässt sich die Strecke so fahren oder gleicht sie einem Himmelfahrtskommando?
Oder ist das Fahrradfahren auf diesem Weg einfach nur verboten?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Robert


----------



## burki111 (4. Juli 2017)

Im Nationalpark ist das Biken auf Wanderwegen strengstens verboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo

burki hat recht - vom Vrsic runter bitte auf der Straße - wegen Nationalpark.
Hoch ist die Befahrung der alten Passstraße geduldet - das ist die rote gestrichelte Line oben am Bildrand.
Der Rest ist tabu! 

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Binnenband (4. Juli 2017)

Das würde dann alles erklären.
Wird dann die Straße werden.
Vielen Dank!
Robert


----------



## Tzuli (6. September 2017)

Trans - Slowenien, organisiert von www.berghi.si

1. Kranjska Gora - Dreiländereck - Kranjska Gora, 25 km, 800 hm
2. Kranjska Gora - Bovec, 59 km, 1100 hm
3. Bovec - Kobarid, 43 km, 1200 hm
4. Kobarid - Tolmin, 46 km, 1500 hm
5. Tolmin - Podsabotin, 57 km, 1400 hm
6. Podsabotin - Lipica, 76 km, 1400 hm
7. Lipica - Piran, 72 km, 1400 hm

Video dazu:


----------

